# Houston Area SQ Spring Break Mini Meet



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Spring Break is upon us so how about a local mini meet sometime during the week of March 10th - 17th. I propose Saturday the 17th for now. 

Location will be in Gleannloch Farms Subdivision (NW Houston)
I have a park with a parking lot large enough for about 20 cars about a block from my house. If we need more room there is parking in my cul-de-sac as well.

Food TBD. Maybe burgers or order bar-b-que local. There are picnic tables at the park and I have at least three ice chests for "beverages"!

Our club, Eargazm, will have an RTA available and we will have a good time just getting together and listening to each others systems, etc. For any newbs it will be a great opportunity to hear some SQ vehicles and meet some really great, helpful people as well. 

It has been almost a year since the last get together and the weather is getting really nice now. So let's see who would be interested, chime in below and we can firm up the date in the coming week or two.

SoundJunkie (Erik Hansen) YES
SouthSyde (Cuong "Chad" Bui) YES
Got-Four-Eights (Brian) YES
PJC (PJ) YES
Rixsubsea (Rick Eaton) YES


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'll be there if its the 17th. Would be lots of fun. And im sure the wife will make some sweets for me to bring. Count me in.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

pjc said:


> I'll be there if its the 17th. Would be lots of fun. And im sure the wife will make some sweets for me to bring. Count me in.


Anyone bringing thier wifes/ or g/fs?... Mine is trying to tag along... dangit.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Not mine. She hates audio.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Anyone bringing thier wifes/ or g/fs?... Mine is trying to tag along... dangit.


Feel free! Mine will drop by for sure, there is playground stuff for kids also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

How long u thinking this meet will b? Nita might come with Trace and maybe hang out with Clarissa and the kids.


----------



## Rixsubsea (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds great! I'm in


----------



## Rixsubsea (Sep 23, 2011)

And thanks for doing this Erik.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> How long u thinking this meet will b? Nita might come with Trace and maybe hang out with Clarissa and the kids.


Alllllll afternoon!! And into the evening! Lol!! Bring them!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Rixsubsea said:


> And thanks for doing this Erik.


No problem, joint effort!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Its up in the air... maybe


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Come on Houston.. lets get some more!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

How about Sunday the 11th?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I get off shift that morning. Sound good.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I Vote for Sunday 11. That's the only weekend off for the next two months for me .


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright than, sounds like next Sunday, March the 11th is the day! Mark your calendars!:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll think about it... it's a looong drive 








.... ok ill go!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I'll think about it... it's a looong drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doooood....you can push your truck over it's so close! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Doooood....you can push your truck over it's so close!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I might just do that... gas is expensive!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm in.. who needs their car tuned?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'll need more than tuning lol. Actually hope to at least have the tweeters glassed, not finished but to a point to be able to start tuning.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

OK I am in.. Think about starting my new pillars


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

matdotcom2000 said:


> OK I am in.. Think about starting my new pillars


Maybe that saturday... unless you wanna do it there!! LOL But then all my secrets will be revealed.. hmmm :laugh:


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh , Hell Yes...I'll be there.

I just got a personal invite from Chad (Thanx, my friend) to tune my car. 

 {Finally I get to see what it looks like w/ an RTA } 

QUESTION : What is the EXACT address and date, please ?


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

OK...I see march 11th a Sunday !!! 

Perfect for me...so count me in, please !!! 

Now , what's the exact address !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Born2Rock said:


> OK...I see march 11th a Sunday !!!
> 
> Perfect for me...so count me in, please !!!
> 
> Now , what's the exact address !


Yeah Craig, its longgg due!


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Yeah Craig, its longgg due!


It certainly is. 
Thanx for the invite.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> I'm in.. who needs their car tuned?


I do! And i get off that morning so i should be able to make it. The set up in my new jeep doesn't quite compare to what I had in the dodge, and it needs lots of help. I actually broke down and got an alpine pxe h650 to replace the PAC mygig integration piece so some tuning is definitely needed. The alpines auto eq doesn't quite compare to what the ms8 did for my truck. Then again it is in a jeep


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

March 11th, I am out. I was thinking possibly if March 10th, since Chad texted me last night to get me go. But since it is a sunday, and I have to be back at work in OKC by 6am Monday...not gonna happen.

Enjoy your weekend guys. The 17th would have worked for me. I don't have to be back Monday morning at so early..so I could drive later in the day on Sunday to get home.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Born2Rock said:


> OK...I see march 11th a Sunday !!!
> 
> Perfect for me...so count me in, please !!!
> 
> Now , what's the exact address !



I will send PM's out with my address to all those coming. I imagine we will get started around lunchtime.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pjc said:


> I'll need more than tuning lol. Actually hope to at least have the tweeters glassed, not finished but to a point to be able to start tuning.


U gonna have a processor in?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> March 11th, I am out. I was thinking possibly if March 10th, since Chad texted me last night to get me go. But since it is a sunday, and I have to be back at work in OKC by 6am Monday...not gonna happen.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend guys. The 17th would have worked for me. I don't have to be back Monday morning at so early..so I could drive later in the day on Sunday to get home.


Dang Joe, I thought it was the 10th, my mistake.. SUnday is the 11th.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> U gonna have a processor in?



I'm hoping to have the deck and processor in. Regardless of my system status I'll b there.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> I'm hoping to have the deck and processor in. Regardless of my system status I'll b there.


Want me to ship them to you? Or are you going to swing by next week?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> March 11th, I am out. I was thinking possibly if March 10th, since Chad texted me last night to get me go. But since it is a sunday, and I have to be back at work in OKC by 6am Monday...not gonna happen.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend guys. The 17th would have worked for me. I don't have to be back Monday morning at so early..so I could drive later in the day on Sunday to get home.



Would have been really nice to see you again Joe! If you can make it at all let me know, I have a guest room in the house for you any time you need!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Maybe that saturday... unless you wanna do it there!! LOL But then all my secrets will be revealed.. hmmm :laugh:


I know all of your dirty little secrets bro! LOL!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> I know all of your dirty little secrets bro! LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Maybe I should stop sharing with you.. :mean: lol


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Maybe I should stop sharing with you.. :mean: lol




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be building a Jimmy Johns in Humble starting Monday March 12th. Anybody care to give me a hand in building my new install?

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I'll be building a Jimmy Johns in Humble starting Monday March 12th. Anybody care to give me a hand in building my new install?
> 
> Chuck


Humble isn't too far away from me Chuck. Why don't you come in early and meet up with us on Sunday? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to finish a store in Dallas and then I'll be driving down. I'm not sure how long it will take to finish in Dallas. I'll be in Dallas on Tuesday morning to finish that store. Hopefully it won't take too many days. 

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> I have to finish a store in Dallas and then I'll be driving down. I'm not sure how long it will take to finish in Dallas. I'll be in Dallas on Tuesday morning to finish that store. Hopefully it won't take too many days.
> 
> Chuck


Hopefully it takes quite a few days so you will still be in texas and come hang out! 

If its high end stuff you wanna listen to, I assure you the equipment list for this meet is incedible. YOu will not go to another meet with this kind of gear that you can listen to. Ill name a few:

Audison Thesis Venti
Matt R modded c2k
Matt R modded dsp6
Denon DCT100
Matt R modded Panny bottlehead
Steg masterstroke Classe A
Audison thesis sedici
Sound Monitor cdt450x
MARANTZ amplifiers
Dynaudio esotar2
Scan speak


That is to name some of the equipment of the members of our club.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Looks like this might b a real decent turn out.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

So what time are we looking at getting together on that day?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SoundJunkie said:


> Would have been really nice to see you again Joe! If you can make it at all let me know, I have a guest room in the house for you any time you need!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Erik, You know I would take you up on that. Actually, March is a hectic time for us. March 10th is my 45th birthday, March 17th is St. Pats, and March 24th is our 11th wedding anniversary. So March is no bueno for us.

Now with my new govt career, I have certain responsibilities that must be met, so an 8 hr drive back on Sunday, would certainly be difficult since I have work in the morning.

I appreciate the offer, and I know that Chad posted up some high end equipment to show off at the meet, so for the next one, I hope to add this to the list: Alpine IVA-Nav1, MicroPrecision 7 series 3-way front stage, TRU Billet 8 amplifier, and Dynaudio MW192's IB in the trunk. We will see how it will sound. Processor is up in the air, but no Bit1 or MS-8 in my future. Possibly the Helix Comp proc.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Erik, You know I would take you up on that. Actually, March is a hectic time for us. March 10th is my 45th birthday, March 17th is St. Pats, and March 24th is our 11th wedding anniversary. So March is no bueno for us.
> 
> Now with my new govt career, I have certain responsibilities that must be met, so an 8 hr drive back on Sunday, would certainly be difficult since I have work in the morning.
> 
> I appreciate the offer, and I know that Chad posted up some high end equipment to show off at the meet, so for the next one, I hope to add this to the list: Alpine IVA-Nav1, MicroPrecision 7 series 3-way front stage, TRU Billet 8 amplifier, and Dynaudio MW192's IB in the trunk. We will see how it will sound. Processor is up in the air, but no Bit1 or MS-8 in my future. Possibly the Helix Comp proc.


Show off!!!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Show off!!!!


Says the man with Masterstrokes and Thesis speakers.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Says the man with Masterstrokes and Thesis speakers.


I dont have Thesis speakers Joe.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Crap, you used to...now what you running?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Crap, you used to...now what you running?


Dynaudio esotar2 3way up front. Morel ultimo sc, but soon to be esotar 1200 for sub duties.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Compared to what you guys are running I may as well have a Kraco deck and sparkamatic speakers. :fireman:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

roxj01 said:


> Compared to what you guys are running I may as well have a Kraco deck and sparkamatic speakers. :fireman:


If you do that, try to get the 1990-96 era speakers and deck...they are much better quality compared to the crap they are producing now. 

If you love it, then it is great equipment. Like Chad, Erik and Matt, I have had my share of all types of speakers and amps, and I think I may have found what is right for me.

I have actually contemplated looking at the Zuki Custom Series 7 ch amp. Will save me a few thousand over the B8, and it is just very curious. If I don't like it, sell it and buy the B8...but I am willing to try something to save some cash.

What do you guys think?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> If you do that, try to get the 1990-96 era speakers and deck...they are much better quality compared to the crap they are producing now.
> 
> If you love it, then it is great equipment. Like Chad, Erik and Matt, I have had my share of all types of speakers and amps, and I think I may have found what is right for me.
> 
> ...


Arc SE makes great amps at moderate prices Joe. 

O yea I lied, I dont have the esotar2 tweeter.. Im running the old school esotar 330d. Yes the one that is the size of a midbass!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Arc SE makes great amps at moderate prices Joe.
> 
> O yea I lied, I dont have the esotar2 tweeter.. Im running the old school esotar 330d. Yes the one that is the size of a midbass!


Funny you mention that, I just sent Fred an email about some SE lovin just prior to reading this.

you know what they say: "Great minds think alike!"


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> Compared to what you guys are running I may as well have a Kraco deck and sparkamatic speakers. :fireman:


Im running Eric's "leftovers" lol. I wont even have a sub. I am very curious to see what the different budgets allow a system to sound like. I am VERY happy with everything I am currently running and thats what matters most. Its be a bunch of audio nuts having fun... sounds like it will be fun.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

roxj01 said:


> Compared to what you guys are running I may as well have a Kraco deck and sparkamatic speakers. :fireman:


Installed right and correctly tuned can sound awesome as well!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Funny you mention that, I just sent Fred an email about some SE lovin just prior to reading this.
> 
> you know what they say: "Great minds think alike!"


Got to see, touch, heard and awed the PS8 at CES. Its a reallly great piece.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> If you do that, try to get the 1990-96 era speakers and deck...they are much better quality compared to the crap they are producing now.
> 
> If you love it, then it is great equipment. Like Chad, Erik and Matt, I have had my share of all types of speakers and amps, and I think I may have found what is right for me.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha without a doubt ! I'll be rocking the shaft style radio with analog controls and the 3 way 6x9's with orange surrounds. Seriously though, it's taken a lot of restraint to stay with a budget oriented system in my jeep. With the fear of theft and the ever changing weather while having the top off I think I have put together a decent set up. However, It just doesn't sound as good to me as I think it should. So, I look forward to meeting everyone and getting some advice, help, constructive criticism, or just some laughs


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Erik, You know I would take you up on that. Actually, March is a hectic time for us. March 10th is my 45th birthday, March 17th is St. Pats, and March 24th is our 11th wedding anniversary. So March is no bueno for us.
> 
> Now with my new govt career, I have certain responsibilities that must be met, so an 8 hr drive back on Sunday, would certainly be difficult since I have work in the morning.
> 
> I appreciate the offer, and I know that Chad posted up some high end equipment to show off at the meet, so for the next one, I hope to add this to the list: Alpine IVA-Nav1, MicroPrecision 7 series 3-way front stage, TRU Billet 8 amplifier, and Dynaudio MW192's IB in the trunk. We will see how it will sound. Processor is up in the air, but no Bit1 or MS-8 in my future. Possibly the Helix Comp proc.


Any time bro!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> So what time are we looking at getting together on that day?


I was thinking of setting up around 11AM....come anytime after 10 really. I will send a PM out this week to everyone on this thread with my address and phone number.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I suggest everyone PM him the numbers and email addresses so the communication will be faster. I can't wait guys.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

All this highend exotic gear!!!!! I might as well stay at home.

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> All this highend exotic gear!!!!! I might as well stay at home.
> 
> Chuck


They are all daily drivers! No trailer queens here man! I really hope that you can make it by, would be nice to meet you Chuck!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> I suggest everyone PM him the numbers and email addresses so the communication will be faster. I can't wait guys.


I have yours now Khanh! If anyone else wants me to email them my address instead of a PM here please send me your email address via PM...LOL!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> All this highend exotic gear!!!!! I might as well stay at home.
> 
> Chuck



Will b nice to see gear that cost way more than my truck. Hope we have a good turn out. 
I get off shift that morning. So we should get there between 10-11.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pjc said:


> Will b nice to see gear that cost way more than my truck. Hope we have a good turn out.
> I get off shift that morning. So we should get there between 10-11.


So no sleep for you Pj? danggg


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> So no sleep for you Pj? danggg


You think that he actually works when he is there??? Lol!! I was shooting for an 11AM start time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> So no sleep for you Pj? danggg


We stay on duty for 48 hours but we can do whatever we want when not running calls. This past shift we ran 4 or so 911 calls, a whole lot of video game time, and some naps lol. I will be well rested when I get there. If not, I will be loaded with coffee!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pjc said:


> We stay on duty for 48 hours but we can do whatever we want when not running calls. This past shift we ran 4 or so 911 calls, a whole lot of video game time, and some naps lol. I will be well rested when I get there. If not, I will be loaded with coffee!!!


Roger that!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Erik, i never noticed that your dash looksl like johnny five from short circuit! LOL


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Erik, i never noticed that your dash looksl like johnny five from short circuit! LOL


I can see it...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I can see it...


Shhhhh! My childhood secrets are being exposed!:laugh:


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

SoundJunkie said:


> They are all daily drivers! No trailer queens here man! I really hope that you can make it by, would be nice to meet you Chuck!


I should be able to make it. I got 1 new amp installed, different sub and new midbass drivers in before I hit the road driving this morning. Maybe I can get a few more new drivers installed and the remaining 2 amps before I get there. Then it's only a matter of a few hours of tuning. ummmmm.....days of tuning....LOL

Chuck.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I should be able to make it. I got 1 new amp installed, different sub and new midbass drivers in before I hit the road driving this morning. Maybe I can get a few more new drivers installed and the remaining 2 amps before I get there. Then it's only a matter of a few hours of tuning. ummmmm.....days of tuning....LOL
> 
> Chuck.


If you don't finish on the road my garage and tools will be at your disposal. Chad will have his Audio Control RTA there as well so you can tune your heart out! I will PM you my address and phone number!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> I should be able to make it. I got 1 new amp installed, different sub and new midbass drivers in before I hit the road driving this morning. Maybe I can get a few more new drivers installed and the remaining 2 amps before I get there. Then it's only a matter of a few hours of tuning. ummmmm.....days of tuning....LOL
> 
> Chuck.


awesome man.. looking forward to meeting ya!


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm planning on coming, so please include me on the info list. Thanks!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Only 3 more tuning days!

Chuck


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^ I got alot of installing before then lol. Denon and MS8 should b here today.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Only 3 more tuning days!
> 
> Chuck


Did you get all of your new gear installed? I think it's safe to say that we are all excited about Sunday! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> ^^^ I got alot of installing before then lol. Denon and MS8 should b here today.


Yes! But your tuning will be fast! Lol!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

As long as the cable gets here. Some people just don't care equipment once they sell it lmao.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Erik, if you get out there earlier I might show up a little early my self. Not sure I can just sit around at home waiting for this thing to start lol.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Erik, if you get out there earlier I might show up a little early my self. Not sure I can just sit around at home waiting for this thing to start lol.


Dude, I live there! LOL! You can help me set up the garage if you want Come by around 10 or so.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Six steps forward and twenty back for me. Not looking so good. Spent all weekend making an amp box and only to open the doors for gremlins. When I turn the processing off the static goes away but the hissing is there to stay. I hope it's something I'm just not seeing. My ms8 shares the common ground with the amps and fans. I will separate tonight. However, much more trouble shooting to be done before Sunday. Ive never had this many issues before processing. I would like to give it a fare shake before letting it go.I still plan to come and meet some of the guys in our area with or without a viable system. 

Cheers, 
Ricky


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^ Don't worry. Mine isn't close to being done. Just looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> Six steps forward and twenty back for me. Not looking so good. Spent all weekend making an amp box and only to open the doors for gremlins. When I turn the processing off the static goes away but the hissing is there to stay. I hope it's something I'm just not seeing. My ms8 shares the common ground with the amps and fans. I will separate tonight. However, much more trouble shooting to be done before Sunday. Ive never had this many issues before processing. I would like to give it a fare shake before letting it go.I still plan to come and meet some of the guys in our area with or without a viable system.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ricky


It's not a competition!! We will get it sorted out, don't worry! Be sure to bring Reece with you, kids can play out back! It's all about getting together and having fun anyway. I have issues as well, we all do!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pjc said:


> As long as the cable gets here. Some people just don't care equipment once they sell it lmao.


:laugh: rigghhhhhhhhhttttttttt!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Dude, I live there! LOL! You can help me set up the garage if you want Come by around 10 or so.


I just might do that!


EDIT:... I WILL do that.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

if i wasnt lazzzy id cook crawfish! best in town!


----------



## Irons82 (May 12, 2006)

Left car audio scene for a few years, recently came back with a small system. Would love to hear where my small system stand. What time is the meet? I would love to drive up after work on Sat.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ok so far we have:

1. CHUCK
2. Ricky
3. Matt
4. Khanh
5. Ruperto
6. Craig
7. Pj
8. Brian
9. Rox
10. Irons
11. Erik
12. ME


Ill be at the bottom.. everyone happy!! LOL


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm at the bottom of the list once again.

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm at the bottom of the list once again.
> 
> Chuck


If it makes you feel any better and guarantees that you show I can make sure that your name is at the top of the list Chuck!:laugh:

Chad also forgot Ricky (oilman) So he is technically at the bottom of the list!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm at the bottom of the list once again.
> 
> Chuck


Sorry bro, you are our guest!! U deserve to be at the top!!! hehe


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I like being at the bottom  

Fixed my problem in less than 20 seconds and wasn't the gains. Woooohooo


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Erik, sounds like you have a great meeting set up take plenty of pics... and Chad better show and help tune... Crayfish or no Crayfish


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DAT said:


> Erik, sounds like you have a great meeting set up take plenty of pics... and Chad better show and help tune... Crayfish or no Crayfish


I am sure there will be alot of cameras there!! Chad is toooo lazy to make crawdads!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I may make thr trip down on Saturday.

Chuck


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

You guys see the weather for Sunday? Not lookin to good!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> You guys see the weather for Sunday? Not lookin to good!


I will be in Eriks doll house chillin and playing tea party with his kids.

But the weather should be nice sunday.. rain saturday but nice sunday..


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> I will be in Eriks doll house chillin and playing tea party with his kids.
> 
> But the weather should be nice sunday.. rain saturday but nice sunday..



All else fails.. you better make room in that doll house.. I say we put a system in it..:surprised: First SQ doll house...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> All else fails.. you better make room in that doll house.. I say we put a system in it..:surprised: First SQ doll house...


It is a cottage, not a doll house! And it is insulated and paneled with air conditioning. I am running power to it so I can have cable TV and surround sound in my doghouse, I mean kids play house!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I may make thr trip down on Saturday.
> 
> Chuck


Come on down! We might make a trip around lunchtime to see Nick Wingate for a little while at a retailers event in Humble of all places!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> You guys see the weather for Sunday? Not lookin to good!


It is Houston weather, you know how it goes......if you don't like it wait 5 minutes! My garage will accommodate us all if we have some showers. No biggie!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I have a tent somewhere big enough to get a car under. My Texans tailgate team has a few I might be able to get. The forecast calls for 71 for a high along with a 70% chance of rain. If its coming down in buckets then tents won't help.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> I think I have a tent somewhere big enough to get a car under. My Texans tailgate team has a few I might be able to get. The forecast calls for 71 for a high along with a 70% chance of rain. If its coming down in buckets then tents won't help.


Oh snap!! Bring whatever you have! Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

We have a tent too. Let me see how big it is.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> It is Houston weather, you know how it goes......if you don't like it wait 5 minutes! My garage will accommodate us all if we have some showers. No biggie!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


LOL good point. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> We have a tent too. Let me see how big it is.


I am envisioning the free standing canopy type tents, open on all sides, correct?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone planning on going has not received a PM from me with the address and my phone number please let me know!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'm talking about a tent for camping. We sit in and tell ghost stories. Kidding. Yeah open on all sides. I think ours might be a 10x10 only but I'll check. 
Your neighbors gonna like all this? Lol.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I put up with their crap! Lol! House next door is empty, next house over the guy is out of town and told me I can use the driveway. It will fit 4-6 cars easy. We can get everybody's cars within a couple of hundred feet. My garage will be set up with tables and chairs and have a tuning bay. It's all good!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone intrested in an Eclipse 12" D4 aluminum?.. cone has a couple dings but its the good one and it sounds great. I just need to get it out of the house.. ill let it go for $40.. got a box for it too. I can bring it to the meet.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in.I know that only Chad knows me and has seen my car. 

I am scheduled as his first tuneup, before the 11am hour and wanted to know if there is anything I can offer to bring? 

*Is there going to be a grill ? ...should I bring some food ? ...suggestion? 

I assume it is B.Y.O.B. , for those alcohol-friendly adults whom want to partake. Please don't hesitate to ask me, if anything needs to be covered.

I can't wait to see/hear everyones " baby's " .

My contact info is : CraigLeMay , 281.655.1687 , [email protected] 

I'll see everyone Rain -or- Shine Sunday morning.

Don't forget to move your clocks ahead Saturday evening, since it's DayLight Savings Time !!! ....Hail the LONGER DAYS !!!! :laugh:


----------



## lionelc5 (Oct 31, 2011)

So what does it take to get an invite? My system could definatly use some tuning but I think I am light years behind most of the people who have posted here. I am 39 and honestly most of my friends dont understand or care much about car audio. It would be nice to meet someone over the age of 16 that is into car audio.

My system is very simple, a couple 6X9 components and 2- 10" subs.

LionelC


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Lionel, I don't believe that this is an Invite only GTG, it is a meet and greet on all things Car audio. To listen to cars, talk shop and generally enjoy each other company. I would say just show up.

I really wish I could be there, but wife got me tickets to a musical here in OKC (my niece is starring in it) so I have to stay here in Oklahoma, or a road trip would be in order. Have fun guys, I will catch you on the flip side!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

lionelc5 said:


> So what does it take to get an invite? My system could definatly use some tuning but I think I am light years behind most of the people who have posted here. I am 39 and honestly most of my friends dont understand or care much about car audio. It would be nice to meet someone over the age of 16 that is into car audio.
> 
> My system is very simple, a couple 6X9 components and 2- 10" subs.
> 
> LionelC




Just get in touch with Eric, sound junkie, and come on. It doesn't matter about ur system status. I'm very new to SQ and that's the point of the get together, to learn.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Born2Rock said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in.I know that only Chad knows me and has seen my car.
> 
> I am scheduled as his first tuneup, before the 11am hour and wanted to know if there is anything I can offer to bring?
> 
> ...


I was thinking of ordering pizza and/or barbeque, so a cash contribution would be accepted! 

BYOB and I will have some beer in the fridge outside in the garage also!


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

Anyone who would like to break up my being bored to tears at the Humble Car Toys on Saturday, please feel free to come by and I will introduce you to the new Mosconi 6 to 8 processor! I will not have a working unit, but I will have the software with me and I will be showing its capabilities to anyone who wants to learn about it. You might even get me to listen to your car and get me to make suggestions on making it better or even get a bit of tuning in!

I wish I could attend on Sunday, but I have to go to Canada to do Mosconi and Focal training there on Sunday. Oh well, maybe nextime!!

Nick Wingate Jr.
National Training Coordinator
Focal/Gladen Audio-Mosconi America


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> I was thinking of ordering pizza and/or barbeque, so a cash contribution would be accepted!
> 
> BYOB and I will have some beer in the fridge outside in the garage also!


YUMMY; ...Sounds like a plan ! 

I like Blue Moon w/ orange, so I will probably be bringing my own liquids . leased:

*I truly appreciate you hosting this event. 

:rockon:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Anyone who would like to break up my being bored to tears at the Humble Car Toys on Saturday, please feel free to come by and I will introduce you to the new Mosconi 6 to 8 processor! I will not have a working unit, but I will have the software with me and I will be showing its capabilities to anyone who wants to learn about it. You might even get me to listen to your car and get me to make suggestions on making it better or even get a bit of tuning in!
> 
> ...


Ok Nick, I will see you Saturday. You got me at the mosconi DSP, anddd you judging me? Im there!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Anyone who would like to break up my being bored to tears at the Humble Car Toys on Saturday, please feel free to come by and I will introduce you to the new Mosconi 6 to 8 processor! I will not have a working unit, but I will have the software with me and I will be showing its capabilities to anyone who wants to learn about it. You might even get me to listen to your car and get me to make suggestions on making it better or even get a bit of tuning in!
> 
> ...


I will try my best to be there as well! I want you to hear the new setup! It would be great to see you again as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Anyone who would like to break up my being bored to tears at the Humble Car Toys on Saturday, please feel free to come by and I will introduce you to the new Mosconi 6 to 8 processor! I will not have a working unit, but I will have the software with me and I will be showing its capabilities to anyone who wants to learn about it. You might even get me to listen to your car and get me to make suggestions on making it better or even get a bit of tuning in!
> 
> ...


This right here is a GOOD Man! Nick, miss ya buddy! Have fun in Humble. And don't let Chad bother you too much...LOL

Joe Wallis


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

48 hours and counting ! ...rain , rain, go away !


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

It's cold and nasty over here in LaGrange. Y'all can send it this way on Sunday since we are headed that way.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow...it's cool that people are driving in for this. 

{I am blessed on this one.} 

It is only 7.9 miles from my front door step !! 
I got lucky, this time !


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

When u live in LaGrange like I do you have to drive to get anywhere other than out HEB lol.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Born2Rock said:


> Wow...it's cool that people are driving in for this.
> 
> {I am blessed on this one.}
> 
> ...


Dang.. your pretty close like me. I am probably a mile or two from Erik's.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Dang.. your pretty close like me. I am probably a mile or two from Erik's.


I live at North Eldridge and Grant...

{...a southwesterly direction from Erik's location}


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

By the way:

Guys in The CLUB ! ...Texas is offering 7-Letter plates til March 14th ONLY !

If someone wants to snag EARGASM, it is available. :idea3: 

To order just go to :

Freedom Series


Rock On, :drummer:


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Born2Rock said:


> By the way:
> 
> Guys in The CLUB ! ...Texas is offering 7-Letter plates til March 14th ONLY !
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh man! I may just have to do it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Ohhhhh man! I may just have to do it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


You have 4 more days to purchase personal EARGASM plates !


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn guys in Texas always copying me... thats my Club name LOL


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DAT said:


> Damn guys in Texas always copying me... thats my Club name LOL


Mine is the Tone Rangers...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Born2Rock said:


> I live at North Eldridge and Grant...
> 
> {...a southwesterly direction from Erik's location}


I am over off of Old Louetta in Memorial Chase...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ummm.... its Earga"Z"m guys..


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be down for sure but don't expect much. I did install 1 amp, new midbass and a different sub. But other than that I'll be running last year's set-up. No time, help or resources to try and install any more new gear I have with me. It is what it is.

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't worry! I am subless and working out gremlins on a 30 minute tune! New amps, processor and tweeters. It's all about having fun! Glad you are going to make it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Got your new Mosconi installed?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Chuck,
I'm new... Very new to sq. Currently subless, crazy big tweeters in temp mounts, and in need of alot if work. So you will be ahead of me.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DAT said:


> Got your new Mosconi installed?


I am all Zapco, who are you asking?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Anyone who would like to break up my being bored to tears at the Humble Car Toys on Saturday, please feel free to come by and I will introduce you to the new Mosconi 6 to 8 processor! I will not have a working unit, but I will have the software with me and I will be showing its capabilities to anyone who wants to learn about it. You might even get me to listen to your car and get me to make suggestions on making it better or even get a bit of tuning in!
> 
> ...


Nick, It's always a pleasure to meet you again!

The mosconi processor looks to be a BEAST! If you cannot make your system sound good with all that processing power, your install must be very wrong.

Thank you for your time.

Until next time my friend!


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings all!

Chad and Chuck:

You two should be very proud of what the two of you have accomplished. It's not often that I get to hear two extremely refined systems in one day!! 

Each system is different in presentation but overall they both are representative of what high end car audio can be!!

Thank you both for letting me enjoy them!!! Made my day!!


Nick Wingate


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Chad and Chuck:
> 
> ...


It's Chad and Erik... But thanks just the same! It was great to see you again too. I will be in touch!

Erik

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Baum (Mar 9, 2012)

man I really wish I could go. I would love to meet some of ya'll and get help on my setup.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm sorry 
My bad on names.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Chad and Chuck:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Nick, it means alot coming from you as I consider you to be one of the best ears in the industry.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

In town now.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

SoundJunkie said:


> It's Chad and Erik... But thanks just the same! It was great to see you again too. I will be in touch!
> 
> Erik
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


No...he prolly heard mine as I was driving down. I have to crank it up to drown out the exhaust....LOL

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> No...he prolly heard mine as I was driving down. I have to crank it up to drown out the exhaust....LOL
> 
> Chuck


Too funny!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> I am all Zapco, who are you asking?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Stereo_Luver -Chuck....


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

No Mosconi here this year.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good morning.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Chuck


you are up earlllllly!!! Guess ill hop in the shower and head over soon!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Been up since 4:30am. It's a bad habit brought on from working....LOL

Chuck


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> you are up earlllllly!!! Guess ill hop in the shower and head over soon!


Good morning! I am up, rest of the house still sleeping...lol!! Take your time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

SoundJunkie said:


> Good morning! I am up, rest of the house still sleeping...lol!! Take your time!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm already in the driveway.

Chuck


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Me too


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

As long as you both help me pay for the divorce it's alllll gooood!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Great day for a GTG....if we were all ducks!

Chuck


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm already in the driveway.
> 
> Chuck


..then "Let the Festivities Begin " !!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I looked all over for the tent, my wife just informed me that it was at the farm. So the best I can do is a umbrella.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Never-mind I found it.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't forget your rubbers.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Where's is the PICS... Please


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Thx Erik for hosting this.. wish I could have stayed longer. It was really cool meeting everyone and also watching Chad tune the rides! A lot of nice systems!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

^ x2 

Good meeting you guys and it's nice to know that I'm not the only one consumed by this hobby. Thanks Erik, let's do it again.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

nice meeting you guys


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to Erik for the hosting. Got to listen to some nice rides and gained some valuable feedback. It was a really good GTG.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice meeting everyone for the frist time, and seeing my old buddies again!! It really was a great meet. A buncha guys hanging out with the same disease!!

Hoped I was of some help to some of ya!!

Chuck, I owe you a 6 pack of blue moon..  My head hurts now... hehe


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm glad I was able to make it and meet you guys. Thanks to Erik for hosting. Thanks to Chad for the tuning. I hope we can get together again.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

It was great meeting all of y'all. I enjoyed here a good number of great setups. Chad.... Thanks for helping me with my truck. I'm very happy with it at the moment. And thanks Eric for all ur help too. Loving my equipment. And thanks for putting this meet together. 
Great group of guys with a great desire for audio. I know I have alot to learn and today was a great opportunity for me.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

* 
YES, today was an extremly powerful event ! 

I am so greatful to you Chad, for 'doing your magic' on my system. It has never sounded so good. Thank You , so so much for your time and patience. 

And, my heartfelt thanks to Erik, for the great hosting job. (...the pizza+beer was great!) Thank you ,Erik !! {Club Eargazm rocks !!!} 

And, lastly, it was a pleasuring meeting everyone new today. I hope to see you all again, soon.

I can't wait to do it again ! 

Rock On, 
Craig*


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Craig it was nice to meet u too. U r a unique guy with a badass setup. Was fun chatting with u and thanks for letting me hear ur car. NICE equipment!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

pjc said:


> Craig it was nice to meet u too. U r a unique guy lol. Was fun chatting with u and thanks for letting me hear ur car. NICE equipment!!!


Agreed.. Craig wins for coolest amp at the GTG!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

And Brian, thanks for the tools, the sub, and the hard drive. Oh and thanks for being on the same level as me lol. We will understand all the stuff they were talking about eventually.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

pjc said:


> Craig it was nice to meet u too. U r a unique guy lol. Was fun chatting with u and thanks for letting me hear ur car. NICE equipment!!!


*I know I'm a little excitable, but I just love life and its adventure ! 

Thanx P.J. + Brian , for the kind words and vote about my equipment !!

Rock On, 
Craig*


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^^^ Exactly Craig... nothing wrong with that AT ALL. With my job I see alot of lives end early and get to see some very humble people when they are at thier last few moments. And that has made me really appreciate what I have an enjoy everything. Thats what I liked about ya... full of energy. And your car jams its ass off lol. The car matches your personality I think.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I also was really surpsired how every single setup was nice in its own way. None really sounded the same at all, yet all were badass.

Craig- your car sounded great with the ability to really jam. Alot of what i want in a setup... great sound and ability to really play it loud if I want.

Eric- I didnt get to hear it from the driver's seat this time but from where I was at it sounded great and the midbass was incredible. And from what I remember last time, its what I am wanting out of my truck.

Chuck- I was shocked at the level of your stage. Loved the truck and how the bass blended so well up front. And the fact that it was a daily driver, dirty, and a truck made it that much better lol.

Matt- Not sure of the right words but I know what I mean by this... the tone and "smothness" of your truck was awesome. Nothing harsh or "overdone."

Chad- Simpily badass. If I had to find a flaw I would say it was the unpainted dash trim  lol. Honestly the nicest car I have heard.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks PJ 

I forgot the name of the judge who made it to the show. A really nice guy I could talk with for hours. Roberto? I'm bad with names at times. Sorry if I got it wrong.

Chuck


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

pjc said:


> ^^^^^ Exactly Craig... nothing wrong with that AT ALL. With my job I see alot of lives end early and get to see some very humble people when they are at thier last few moments. And that has made me really appreciate what I have an enjoy everything. Thats what I liked about ya... full of energy. And your car jams its ass off lol. The car matches your personality I think.


* PJ...Your very kind, my friend.  
Rock On, :drummer:*


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sooo tired and drained. just barely woke up. Glad you guys liked the car! That car really is a ghost, it did NOT want a system in it and it was NOT built for a system. It was built for a 70 yr old retired person. LOL

But I honestly had a BLAST meeting you guys. You guys really are a bunch of very enthusiastic people about the sport and I loveee it!!! Im some what passionate myself! 

All of you guys were so nice and appreciative I dont mind helping you guys at all!!!

The question I kept hearing asked yesterday, however is, can I make a 2k system competitive? Using lower end stuff? How much better is a 5k amp vs a 200 amp.. etc.. The answer is HELL YES you can make a 2k system competitive!!!!! In my life I have heard sooo many bad cars that have spent over 20k, 30k in it. I have also heard some cars that have spent 1k and 2k that sounded better. The most important thing over equipment is install and TUNING. So why do people spend so much money on expensisve equipment then. Well, after you make sure your speaker placement is the best it can, mounted as solidly as it can, and tuned to its fullest potential, you have basically maxed out the potential of that system. Then changing an amp and spending 2k on an amp will make it better. But honestly, in stereo its like the curve of diminishing returns... from uber sucky equipment to decent equipment, you gain lots. but once u reached high end, its not much more... you could spend 1k and hear MINIMAL differences... is it worth it?? to some HELL NOO... to some 10k is worth that litttle differences...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

O yea chuck, that was Ruperto Aguilar.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone for coming over an spending the day at my house! I had a blast and really enjoyed seeing old friends and making new ones! I am at work today (SUCKS) and just now had a chance to log on. I am glad that the weather didn't drive everyone away, I have a lake in my back yard now! This is definetely something we need to do a few times a year.

I didn't get a chance to hear everyones rides but I am sure I will in the near future!

I ended up with clothing, umbrellas, CD's an Audio Control RTA and a child's sippie cup left behind (CHAD?) so if you are missing anything let me know!!

Hopefully Khanh will post up the pictures that he was taking, I took NONE! LOL...too busy hosting I guess....or was that drinking?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Now on to the cars. You guys claim to not know much, but swear I did not hear a bad car LOL I've heard pros cars that sounded worse before. 

Ricky- the tonality of your are is really good, the tweets are pleasant sounding and the vocals are nice. Staging was nice and high, but it was off centered. And also, the resonating door panels pulled the stage down. But I'm sure we can fix that. It has potential! Dont get frustrated tho my brother!

PJ- your car sounds great... the stage is centered and the beginning of stage is quite far away. tonally you highs are very goood and upper end vocals is good as well, but I felt it lacked just a littttle of the lower end vocals to make voices sound more realistic. I think without a sub the ms8 is causing this. we will see after you get the sub installed. 

Chuck - your midbass and sub sounded insane, i felt it in my guts with the drum track i put in your car! your staging was great. the center was focused and stage remained high the entire time did not pull down at all.. I would say, tonally, it sounded raw tho, need some fine adjustments and it would be great! You confirmed this by saying you tuned it on the way here by ear going 80 mph on the freeway hehe. I couldnt do that so I give you props for that!! But I can see how you did so well in past competitions however! great job!

John - for having all passives and no processing you car sounded damn good. I was quite shocked how good your car RTAed. It was almost flat with no processing!! wow!! I think you have maxed out the potential for this system, if you upgrade, get another amp and run active and it will get even better!

Brian - u snuck off without even giving me a demo!! 

Matt - your truck sounds pretty badass now. buttery smoooth and yet detailed with a midbass punch! Denon? hehe maybe... but we doo need to make you some new pillars tho!

Khanh - your vocals sound super warm and realistic. Im a vocals guy too and I love that. But there are other aspects of a system as well including dynamics and high frequencies. but overall very pleasantly sounding.

Erik - u kidding me? its just sick!


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

_"This is definetely something we need to do a few times a year.

I didn't get a chance to hear everyones rides but I am sure I will in the near future!"_


*You better do this a few times a year !!! 

Your place is perfect for this setting !! 

An awesome circular Cul-De-Sac with trees in a center island, is the dream setting.
I think we had room for 6 more cars out there. It's perfect, thanx again for the hosting  *


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Not a single camera??? GTG FAIL!!!


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Not a single camera??? GTG FAIL!!!


*I personally forgot my camera. I had the battery on the charger all night, then walked out the door with out the dang camera. I did see Khanhfat taking pic. (He is a professional photographer)

I have a few pics of my amp but don't know how to post them here. 
Every time I hit the "Insert Image" button when posting here, it only asks for a 'HTTP//' site,.. not a "Browse" button for my computer fotos. 

How do I post pics, guys?

HELP ! *


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Born2Rock said:


> *I personally forgot my camera. I had the battery on the charger all night, then walked out the door with out the dang camera. I did see Khanhfat taking pic. (He is a professional photographer)
> 
> I have a few pics of my amp but don't know how to post them here.
> Every time I hit the "Insert Image" button when posting here, it only asks for a 'HTTP//' site,.. not a "Browes" button for my computer fotos.
> ...


You first need to upload your images to a host site like photobucket, or something similar. Once uploaded, you enter the URL into the image prompt.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Not a single camera??? GTG FAIL!!!


My camera was sitting on the console in my truck the whole time... I failed lol. When ya'll do a Austin G2G let me know. Im an hour from yall and will be there for sure. Ive met Mike before and we did some trades. He's the only Austin DIYMA guy I know so far.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pjc said:


> My camera was sitting on the console in my truck the whole time... I failed lol. When ya'll do a Austin G2G let me know. Im an hour from yall and will be there for sure. Ive met Mike before and we did some trades. He's the only Austin DIYMA guy I know so far.


PJ, i may be meeting gabe in austin this up coming weekend.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> PJ, i may be meeting gabe in austin this up coming weekend.


You may want to wait until I get the Rane up and going... No word on my source yet...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

pjc said:


> And Brian, thanks for the tools, the sub, and the hard drive. Oh and thanks for being on the same level as me lol. We will understand all the stuff they were talking about eventually.


LOL, no problem man.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Se7en said:


> You may want to wait until I get the Rane up and going... No word on my source yet...


Before and after rane is the key Gabe.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*OK...I just signed up with PhotoBucket. 


These pics are of my Italian "baby" !
... let me know if ya like the photo's.*

http://s1263.photobucket.com/albums...5/Born2RockU/?action=view&current=Venti_m.jpg


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Born2Rock said:


> *OK...I just signed up with PhotoBucket.
> 
> 
> These pics are of my Italian "baby" !
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Born2Rock said:


> *OK...I just signed up with PhotoBucket.
> 
> 
> These pics are of my Italian "baby" !
> ...


Dang, when you said Italian "baby" I was hoping a a hot Italian chick in a bikini...


Haha


oh well here ya go....


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*OK, what I got out of the meeting yesterday was that (for starts) I should think of investing in a better tweeter amp (...I am currently using the Audison 2.9 for my Esotar2's). 

{MY Italian 'baby' is on my mids } 

The majority recommendation amp came directly down to a Zapco c2k 2-channel. 

I see there are a few models, a 2.0xP , 2.5x , ,2.5P , ... 4.0k , ...9.0xd ...etc 

*What model 2-channel Zapco should I get for my Esotar2 Tweets, guys ? ...and how many watts would that amp be per channel for those specific tweets*.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Born2Rock said:


> *OK, what I got out of the meeting yesterday was that (for starts) I should think of investing in a better tweeter amp (...I am currently using the Audison 2.9 for my Esotar2's).
> 
> {MY Italian 'baby' is on my mids }
> 
> ...


Why not a matching Thesis


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Why not a matching Thesis


*Of course, I have considered that, but for much less $$$, I'd like to try a Zapco c2k...since the "EARGAZM" boyz are using them with GREAT rezults. 

Which 2-channel -or- bridged 4-channel Zapco model would be the best, ...for the powered needed in my car ?*


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I, Ruperto Aguilar , had a lot of fun .Everyone there was great awsome guy's with nice systems .
I am glad everyone enjoyed Chad's car he has been working hard and I am sure is going to pay off. I been very picky on that car when I get a chance to listen and hope it has been of good help to Chad.
Khan , I like the way he listens to music and really pick faults in a system dont let his quietness fool you .LOL . His car is totally different from the first time I listen .
Matt, I have to say that you made the biggest improvement , the truck sounded 300% better ,but I still think it can get 100% better .300% +100% wow ,was it that bad , just ask him on how hard I was on him. LOL
Erick , you are working on the car , but you can hear all the potential and hopefully you give me the opportunity for my input to get it even better than last year.
Chuck , great person really enjoy meeting you , your truck has a great sound stage and your speaker placement are in stock locations .I would like to hear it again when you have it dial in .
Born-to-Rock , awsome guy really easy person to be around with , I didn't hear your car this time ..........but , just talking to you is fun and enjoyable. 
Oilman , your car is very easy to listen and has great potential.
Thanx guys ! for having me there and the beer . Erick , you were a great host .


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Ruperto thanks for the kind words. A truck isn't the easiest to use as a format for SQ. I value your opinions and I have reserved the comments for future use. While in the area I'd like to spend some more time picking your brain on a few subjects if possible. You need to get in contact with me over the prospect of the concrete work we discussed. I'll PM you my number and we can set-up a meeting in humble to go over the work required.

Edit: Keep in mind I'm working within the rules and restraints of my class in MECA with the driver placements. I find the lower class I'm in a challenge and I like a challenge.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to say I did enjoy listening to Matt's truck. For those who think Focal tweets are harsh should have a listen to Matt's truck. Soft, warm, detailed and inviting. I was a little worried at first when I saw the install and the way the drivers were aimed. Popped in a disc and all my worries went away. Get in the lanes and compete my friend.

BTW: Matt is one cool dude I could talk with for hours. I think we see eye to eye on many subjects. Everyone at the GTG was easily approached and open to discussions.

Chuck


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Agree about Matt's truck. Very easy on the ears. I didn't get much time in it at all because my little boy wanted my attention lol. Like u mentioned Chuck, I too was kinda skeptical when I saw the pillars. But very impressed.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry i missed it! I had some family in town that decided to stay thru the weekend so i couldn't get away. I really wish I could have made it out to meet everyone and hear what a quality tuned system should sound like. If you guys on the north side are going to be around this Saturday I would love to meet up for a beer and maybe some suggestions on getting my jeep to sound a little better with the alpine 660.:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I got a spare Zapco 2.5x 4ch sitting on the shelf . Lmk if anyone interested. 

I really enjoy the meet, lots of good sounding car and well built, I felt like my car isn't there yet . May be it's time to upgrade to a new vehicle and do it right this time. 

Matt's truck is a great improvement I really enjoy it and I have no complaints about tonality. 

Erik's FJ is probably the best sounding stage i've heard , now I know what a champion vehicle sounded like .


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

khanhfat I may be interested in your amp. 
I wanted to hear your car after talking the judge. He told me you went through the same issues I am going through.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok who is ready for another one???

I am on spring break this week!! 

Matt, I aint forgot about ya!! set up a date and I'll make your pillars beautiful LOL 

Whoever wanna come hang out can.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man it was good meeting some great guy this past weekend and I was able to get out of my own head a bit to listen to some other cars besides mine. Here are some of my thoughts..... 

Ricky- first of all you fabrication work was just ART!!! the tonality of your are is really good, will be even better when you learn how to tame that MS8 BEAST!!! Staging will get better with time and some trial and error...

PJ- your car sounds great... Welcome.. I think that you ride has looooootts fo potenital that swival is just BRILLIANT for playing with staging and finding the right angle. Cant wait to hear what you eventually come up with.. 

Chuck - your midbass and sub sounded insane and the midrange was butteryyyy smooth and raw, the center was focused and stage remained high the entire time did not pull down at all.. Will be talking to you soooon about some TWISTERS  

John - for having all passives and no processing you car sounded damn good. May have to looking to those Kappa's for some of my friends rides. 

Craig- Man your midrange was Soooooooooo REAListic highs were a bit artificial but I think you already have the equipment to fix that... and you definately BornToRock.. You energy was great... 

Matt - I dont even know why this guy showed up 

Khanh - your staging was great and loved that midrange (very real sounding) and low end..

Erik - CHUMP............................. JK Oooops I meant CHAMP 

Chad- Did this guy deliver the PIZZA or something. JK.. 

BTW a BIGGG thanks for Rupert coming out to Listen our cars and sharing some knowledge.. Dude tear apart my system anytime I will adjust and comeback for more!!!!! If anyone has anyone wants to critiq my ride more feel free...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Man it was good meeting some great guy this past weekend and I was able to get out of my own head a bit to listen to some other cars besides mine. Here are some of my thoughts.....
> 
> Ricky- first of all you fabrication work was just ART!!! the tonality of your are is really good, will be even better when you learn how to tame that MS8 BEAST!!! Staging will get better with time and some trial and error...
> 
> ...


Guess this pizza boy aint gotta make a set of pillars this spring break! LOL:laugh:


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Ok who is ready for another one???
> 
> I am on spring break this week!!
> 
> ...


What part of town are you in? I'll be in class on the south side of town (behind hobby airport) monday thru thursday for another three weeks.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Having it out at my place is an option; there is a nice open field with lots of room.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

oilman said:


> Having it out at my place is an option; there is a nice open field with lots of room.


*Magnolia is some beautiful country. Not a bad idea.*


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I live in LaGrange and suggested to Eric that I could host one. It would be in the middle of Austin and Houston. About a hour from each city. We have 3 acres and enough covered parking for 8 cars.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Ruperto thanks for the kind words. A truck isn't the easiest to use as a format for SQ. I value your opinions and I have reserved the comments for future use. While in the area I'd like to spend some more time picking your brain on a few subjects if possible. You need to get in contact with me over the prospect of the concrete work we discussed. I'll PM you my number and we can set-up a meeting in humble to go over the work required.
> 
> Edit: Keep in mind I'm working within the rules and restraints of my class in MECA with the driver placements. I find the lower class I'm in a challenge and I like a challenge.
> 
> Chuck


As a fellow Dodge Ram owner this is the truck I wanted to hear the most! Hopefully next time!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

oilman said:


> Having it out at my place is an option; there is a nice open field with lots of room.


I'm down, that's practically in my back yard. I live off 1488 and Honea Egypt.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

My place will dependent on the weather. If it rains like it did last weekend we would be screwed. But if it's dry it would be perfect. Great place to bring the kids.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Redo


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ricky, if we do at your place you know that non of us will be messing with stereo.. we will all be playing with other stuff like a buncha kids! lol


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Like getting you on a horse lol and them we will have photos, I PROMISE!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like I missed an EPIC GTG. Would have loved to see my brothers: Matt, Chad and Erik, and see my Papa...Ruperto! J/K Ruperto! You know who loves ya!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

CHUCK.... Orange Juice and Blue Moon works.. thx for the idea! lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Looks like I missed an EPIC GTG. Would have loved to see my brothers: Matt, Chad and Erik, and see my Papa...Ruperto! J/K Ruperto! You know who loves ya!


Joe, get your car ready and we will see you in Austin Heatwave...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> CHUCK.... Orange Juice and Blue Moon works.. thx for the idea! lol


Blue moon and OJ gave me a bad headache...LOL


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

oilman said:


> khanhfat I may be interested in your amp.
> I wanted to hear your car after talking the judge. He told me you went through the same issues I am going through.


Sure thing, my car has went through alot of improvements over the past years . Ruperto's input are always good help in fixing up little things here and there.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Joe, get your car ready and we will see you in Austin Heatwave...


That is in August right? I should be able to make that one. I am hoping to have the beast up and playing by then.

Biggest problem is paying for it all. Medical bills must come first.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> That is in August right? I should be able to make that one. I am hoping to have the beast up and playing by then.
> 
> Biggest problem is paying for it all. Medical bills must come first.


July bro... of course meds first.. but come on.. need ya in the lanes.. hehe


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> July bro... of course meds first.. but come on.. need ya in the lanes.. hehe


*Hey guys, WHATZuuuup ?

Is there an official website specifically dedicated tor SQ Competition dates around USA, ...especially TEXAS?

Rock On,*:drummer:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Born2Rock said:


> *Hey guys, WHATZuuuup ?
> 
> Is there an official website specifically dedicated tor SQ Competition dates around USA, ...especially TEXAS?
> 
> Rock On,*:drummer:


United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Scheduled Events

there ya go Craig~!! Planning on hitting the march 24th show in Houston!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? To compete in USACi......or not?

Chuck


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Scheduled Events
> 
> there ya go Craig~!! Planning on hitting the march 24th show in Houston!!


*Thanx for the link Chad ! The 24th would be the date I leave the country, SCUBA Diving in the Caribbeans, for 10 days. That is actually my Birth Date ...March 24th !! *


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Does Chesky women sing happy birthday in SQ? I think if I hear that CD one more time I'm going to set my car on fire.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

oilman said:


> Does Chesky women sing happy birthday in SQ? I think if I hear that CD one more time I'm going to set my car on fire.


Not that I'm aware of. Not on the Chesky MECA disk anyway....LOL

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

HOLY SHYTE!!!!! Between Erik and Khanh I have to buy a new external drive for my laptop. Thanks for sharing .75 Terabyte of tunes guys 

Chuck


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Blue moon and OJ gave me a bad headache...LOL


Me too bad the next day.. I noticed they go down quicker lol.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

^ right, I would play it on my home stereo then take it to my car and then run to my bar and pour me shot.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Me too bad the next day.. I noticed they go down quicker lol.


*Brian, my new friend... Those beeeeeeers are almost 5.5% alcohol each . 

(hit this link) 

Calories in Beer, Beer Alcohol, Beer Carbohydrates. 

After two "Blue's" within a 60 minute period, the hangover begins 

I love my Blue Moon (w/ orange slice) so much that I must moderate the intake w/ a clock:juggle2:

Life is good when havin' fun, huh ? Too bad I must monitor those good times! 

Rock On, 
~Craig*


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Craig....whats up this weekend?

Chuck


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Chuck , if you here for the weekend , we need to get together a bit. Hit me up !


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

tijuana_no said:


> Chuck , if you here for the weekend , we need to get together a bit. Hit me up !


Will do. I have your number. I rise at around 4:30am but will wait until a decent mid-morning hour to call.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> Will do. I have your number. I rise at around 4:30am but will wait until a decent mid-morning hour to call.
> 
> Chuck


LOL!! :laugh:

U no lie chuck... decent morning is 830. 

Funny how you made that commment!


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Hey Craig....whats up this weekend?
> 
> Chuck


*Hey there Chuck {Mr.Early-Riser,too !} 
Well, ...this weekend I am gonna drink some 'Green' Moon (w/ a slice of orange) beer !:beerchug: 
I have to first go to the teaching studio and work til 2pm today (Saturday). 
I am a Professional Drum educator and duty calls every Saturday morning, starting @ 8am. :drummer:

After that, not much else is planned for this St.Patricks Day. 
Tomorrow, all I have planned is to Powerwash the pool area in my backyard. 

WHATZuuuuuuup w/ you and anyone else ? 
Is there a GTG anywhere in our NW Houston Area ? *


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? To compete in USACi......or not?
> 
> Chuck


I hope so !


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Just tried some Blue Moon and orange after a long day of work around the house... Very good. Guess I should have tried one at the g2g. And I took Chucks technique with using orange juice. Was good.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

tijuana_no said:


> I hope so !


I need some install work. I heard a story where you can miss first place if you have amps mounted on 2x4's but have an awesome sounding system.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> I need some install work. I heard a story where you can miss first place if you have amps mounted on 2x4's but have an awesome sounding system.....LOL
> 
> Chuck


Only if you are competing in USAC SQ category
If you are competing in Q, you are golden...no install


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

pjc said:


> Just tried some Blue Moon and orange after a long day of work around the house... Very good. Guess I should have tried one at the g2g. And I took Chucks technique with using orange juice. Was good.


*I must admit, i've had a Blue Moon and Orange slice addiction for quit a while now, but never put O.J. into mine. 

THEN Chuck showed up in my life; ...now his technique saves soooo much time :idea3:, plus I don't run the chance of cutting my finger off anymore, slicing Oranges, after a few too many 'Blues' . 

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing like a nice fresh sliced orange in my 'Moon', (and I still do that),

...BUT when in an lazy mode -or- when the stock of oranges have run out, I will resort to Chuck fabulous technique. * 

Rock On my audio friends, and have a great week !
:drummer:


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> HOLY SHYTE!!!!! Between Erik and Khanh I have to buy a new external drive for my laptop. Thanks for sharing .75 Terabyte of tunes guys
> 
> Chuck


You need to stop by microcenter and grab another 1TB , That's only half of what I've got. You're missing alot on the other half with great music


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> You need to stop by microcenter and grab another 1TB , That's only half of what I've got. You're missing alot on the other half with great music


I'll call microcenter and have another Toshiba 1TB ready for pick-up.

Chuck


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, as I missed the GTG but would like to attend one in the future. I am just getting started on a build for my 2010 Dodge Ram QC and it would be great to get some advice and check out some of y'alls setups.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

MoparMike said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, as I missed the GTG but would like to attend one in the future. I am just getting started on a build for my 2010 Dodge Ram QC and it would be great to get some advice and check out some of y'alls setups.


I've got some great drivers for the dash of your dodge.

Chuck


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Chuck, tell me more about the speakers. I haven't decided on what to put there yet. Thanks.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

MoparMike , there was a couple of Dodge pick-ups in the last meeting and Chuck's pick up more than well worth listening .I hope and get to listen when he is done tuning.


----------



## FlashJim (May 1, 2006)

Shoot. I missed this one. Any chance of having one in the Fall?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

We need another one... I know it's bad timing right now for a lot of guys. Some are studying and some are doing complete rebuilds right now.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> We need another one... I know it's bad timing right now for a lot of guys. Some are studying and some are doing complete rebuilds right now.


HOw bout studying, and tearing car apart to help a homie.. andd rebuilding later.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

This homie appreciates it too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

See what I mean! Everyone busy lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am working on a new car. But I have an idea for the guys I call my buddies. How about some cheap.speakers coupled with some stellar install talent, a pair of old Focal Solid amps, and a Parts Express subwoofer. Let's see how that goes. You guys up for the challenge?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> I am working on a new car. But I have an idea for the guys I call my buddies. How about some cheap.speakers coupled with some stellar install talent, a pair of old Focal Solid amps, and a Parts Express subwoofer. Let's see how that goes. You guys up for the challenge?



Hell yeah! I know a certain somebody who can make just about anything sound good! LOL.....you have processing?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SQ Stang said:


> I am working on a new car. But I have an idea for the guys I call my buddies. How about some cheap.speakers coupled with some stellar install talent, a pair of old Focal Solid amps, and a Parts Express subwoofer. Let's see how that goes. You guys up for the challenge?


If this means GTG I'm in. Hell, we can do at my place. I have plenty of land along with a shop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

I missed the last one so if there is talk of doing it again I'd be interested.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing some processing again. currently no. sold my Behringer..but looking at going with a 3 way setup anyway. The stock crap in my Audi is tearing my hair out. I need something fun for awhile. I have some use or lose vacation time coming up and thought a trip to Houston might be in my forecast. So I thought doing a somewhat serious parts express system in my car to get the creative juices flowing and get some down home G2G audio Brotherhood in the mean time. What say you guys?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a new meet is about to happen... When/Where? We have one in Plano this upcoming weekend so how about after that?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I am looking at purchasing some processing again. currently no. sold my Behringer..but looking at going with a 3 way setup anyway. The stock crap in my Audi is tearing my hair out. I need something fun for awhile. I have some use or lose vacation time coming up and thought a trip to Houston might be in my forecast. So I thought doing a somewhat serious parts express system in my car to get the creative juices flowing and get some down home G2G audio Brotherhood in the mean time. What say you guys?


Sounds like a greatt idear Joe, but unfortunately for the rest of the summer, my main focus is on studying for my DAT. I actually moved in with a buddy of mine so we can study together. Trapped here with no car and no means of transportation so I can friggin focus! LOL ALthough stereo is a big part of my life, it has to take a backseat to my career and education. Hopefully by mid August when it will be all over with and we can do it then.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Sounds like a greatt idear Joe, but unfortunately for the rest of the summer, my main focus is on studying for my DAT. I actually moved in with a buddy of mine so we can study together. Trapped here with no car and no means of transportation so I can friggin focus! LOL ALthough stereo is a big part of my life, it has to take a backseat to my career and education. Hopefully by mid August when it will be all over with and we can do it then.


Yeah....I took his processor! No more listening to music! Study time monkey!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Yeah....I took his processor! No more listening to music! Study time monkey!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I took a couple items from him also.. All he can listen to now is road noise!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Sounds like a greatt idear Joe, but unfortunately for the rest of the summer, *my main focus is on studying for my DAT*.



Appreciate it ! 

Study Hard


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I took a couple items from him also.. All he can listen to now is road noise!


I actually have no car here LOL So I'm listening to nothing!

Rupert called me yesterday, he wanna get together for a few hrs one day. I might as well take a few hours out of the day to do some tuning too. Some of you needs a good tune badd..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Yeah....I took his processor! No more listening to music! Study time monkey!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Rane, rane, go away, come back to me some other day! LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I actually have no car here LOL So I'm listening to nothing!
> 
> Rupert called me yesterday, he wanna get together for a few hrs one day. I might as well take a few hours out of the day to do some tuning too. Some of you needs a good tune badd..


How about the weekend after the 4th of July? My place or even Ricky's? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet..


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> Yeah....I took his processor! No more listening to music! Study time monkey!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I've taking a few items too. DLS midrange, c2k 2.0 and the alpine 7990.  oh and how could I forget the Focal 33ks and the top secret mid bass.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> I've taking a few items too. DLS midrange, c2k 2.0 and the alpine 7990.  oh and how could I forget the Focal 33ks and the top secret mid bass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No....I meant physically ripped it out of his car! Not his closet ....LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> I've taking a few items too. DLS midrange, c2k 2.0 and the alpine 7990.  oh and how could I forget the Focal 33ks and the top secret mid bass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL

If you put it that way, everyone one on the team has quite a few of my items. Multiples in each car


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> LOL
> 
> If you put it that way, everyone one on the team has quite a few of my items. Multiples in each car


<-- Got nothin....<sniff>


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> I might as well take a few hours out of the day to do some tuning too. Some of you needs a good tune badd..


I am one of those that needs a tune more than Super Seriously Bad!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> I am one of those that needs a tune more than Super Seriously Bad!


Well if you ever made it to one of these things.... lol oke:


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

uch: I knew that was coming 

I will be at the party in Plano this Saturday for sure... I am going to make the drive up there just to hang out with the guys since I seem to be missing all of the dang shows... I've never tuned for SQ before so I am not really sure what to do. Followed some of the walk-throughs here on the forum but I am not sure if my hearing is bad or if I am just not doing it right. So... I will need ot beg someone who is better at this than me


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any of you north side guys up for a meet? I can use some serious help tuning and troubleshooting a couple of issues with my set up. I'll buy the beer :beerchug:


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice, you aren't to far down the road from me.. I grew up in Spring. What issues you having?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit, why y'all have to be so far away.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm getting a turn on thump when the 660 powers on and sends signal to the v9. I've rechecked the ground and all other connections but I have a feeling that it could be from my 12 volt switched source to the 660. Chryslers canbus system is rumored to be quite sensitive to voltage changes. Other than that I would like some opinions on the over all sound with the current imprint tune and help with getting everything dialed in.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Dammit, why y'all have to be so far away.


Abilene isn't that far away...  4 hours...


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will be free in 4 weeks woot!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

My schedule is open the next few weeks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine too... I will be @ Heatwave 28th - 30th but free other than that...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I am fairly open.. Don't think I will be making heatwave.. won't have all my parts!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I am fairly open.. Don't think I will be making heatwave.. won't have all my parts!


Damn pirates!! Arrrggggg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Dammit, why y'all have to be so far away.


Did you just move to Texas?


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> My schedule is open the next few weeks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





Got-Four-Eights said:


> I am fairly open.. Don't think I will be making heatwave.. won't have all my parts!


That would be great guys! My schedule is pretty open as well so just let me know when and where. I just need a days notice so I can work it around diaper duty at the house :laugh:


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Damn pirates!! Arrrggggg
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Tell me about it... Those pirates probably have some sick SQ on thier ship....


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

I really do not want to be the rain on the parade, but let me remind everyone on here that the first weeks of September welcome My Aggies into the SEC and it will be an absolute madhouse in CS for a while. Florida Gators come calling the second weekend of Sept. South Carolina State is on the 22nd and Arkansas is the 29th. May I also remind everyone that the NFL starts the second week of Sept. also and I know a few of us are going to want to watch the Texans, Cowboys and the Patriots. I know Chris and I are trying to get into the Florida game so I really suggest that we NOT TRY that weekend.

Nick


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DeanE10 said:


> Abilene isn't that far away...  4 hours...


True with enough notice I could probably make it work.



SouthSyde said:


> Did you just move to Texas?


I PCS'd in mid-May.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iyma/132758-texas-diyma-meet-need-inputs.html

lets divert over to this new thread....


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> True with enough notice I could probably make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> I PCS'd in mid-May.


Welcome!! LOL is everything bigger in Texas?


----------

